
Pitch Cards - xethorn
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/283123643/pitch-cards
======
Cypher
40 Euros for a deck of cards is a bit steep. I've backed card kick starters
before, usually around the ~12 Euro mark.

~~~
WilliamRoy
Hello, I'm the creator of this game. I understand your feedback about the
pricing. There was some early bird pricing for one deck but it's all gone. The
best thing to do is to grab a friend that could like the project and order a
double pack with the early bird pricing. FYI, it's a double deck of cards and
more a serious game than just a nicely designed card game so the usual pricing
is around $30 (check the brand deck or Pitch deck on kickstarter).

------
jice_lavocat
How to prevent the fear of public speaking

